# Gonna make some homemade sausage, need advice



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have done lots of reading on the net about types of sausage and recipes. I have to ask though, if anyone here does much of it. What is your favorite blend of spices (not store bought)? Type to make? Do you use natural or synthetic casings? *Where do you get casings locally? * Since I have my own grinder, and a nice batch of venison already ground up and lots of pork fat on hand I was hoping to do a batch today so I need some casings today. 

I was thinking a 20% fat mix, peppery, garlicky blend. Am i on the right track? Do you ever add cheese to yours? Any advice or precautions there?

I plan to tackle this today so I will post pictures and a report if I get everything I need.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

start out with a light blend of season all, salt, pepper, sage and garlic. do a small batch at a time untill you have tweeked the recipe to your liking. fry a patty up after each batch for tasting. might try adding water or broth to the mix before stuffing to keep it moist while smoking. it's a good, fun way to spend some family time.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Academy Sports and Bass Pro carry collagen casings and fiberous (summer sausage and salami) casings. If you intend to do much of this, invest in a couple of good cook books and use google to find a source of bulk spices. Corriander, fennel, powdered garlic. Local butcher shops will have the hog and lamb casings. Publix on Michigan ave in P-cola had them a couple years ago. 

Check out sausagemaker.com and pre-plan. This can become addictive.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I get natural casings at The Butcher Shop on Fairfield. They're good folks.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty good info here: http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/venison-sausage.html


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I get my boudin casings from The Butcher Shoppe. Fresh and cheap.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Me and the wife were dicussing this today, gonna buy an attachment for her kitchen aide and use herbs from her garden. Let me know where u get your casings.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Splittine said:


> I get my boudin casings from The Butcher Shoppe. Fresh and cheap.


How much were these?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> How much were these?


Can't remember off the top of my head but they are cheap. Call and ask for Kevin and he will give you a price.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I get my boudin casings from The Butcher Shoppe. Fresh and cheap.


Got a good boudin recipe?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

BuckWild said:


> Got a good boudin recipe?


google the Justin Wilson Cook Book. there's a good recipe in it, couple to choose from.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Did some grinding up yesterday, with a little assistance from my kitchen helper. Going to find some casings, or order some and we will be in business.


----------

